# Flecken in Filmen nachretuschieren



## mezzo (7. Juli 2003)

Hallo, 
ich suche ein Programm, mit dem ich meine Videos (avi) nachbearbeiten kann. Hier sind zum Teil Regentropfen, die mich ganz schön stören.
Kann man die irgendwie nachretuschieren (unschärfe...)? Wenn ja mit welchem Programm? Premiere?


----------

